# I am looking job in Dubai



## gulayozgur (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi All,
I am from Turkey, I want to come Dubai,
I am searching for job before come, could you give me some info about this.
I am a journalist, can I find like this job or diffrent job 
could you give me some advice about websites ?
Thanks
Gülay


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

why dont you try online job listing websites


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There is a number of agencies you can work thru in the post that says something of the sorts "read before posting". 

May be a good start.


----------

